# Totaly depressing



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

[





​​And to think​I always thought the road runner was really good and fast.​


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Meep, Meep, my a**!

:hunter:


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

First Santa and now this..........


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

What about the Easter Bunny and the Tooth Fairy?


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh no, not them too................Aaaauuugggghhhhh.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

now I'm really depressed....I need a drink.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

OMG!!! No Way!!! What's this world coming too?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Guys, guys, guys !! Dont always believe what you read, lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Guys, guys, guys !! Dont always believe what you read, lol


ya but if its on the internet its gotta be true

i think abe lincoln said that


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Here are a couple more good ones,






​
This one is hillarious,






​​
Got to love the pets.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

SG, What happen to the orangatange? The lion looks good though, more like the Stonegod. Big and strong.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Did you know roadrunners are cannibals... I seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats a good one 22mag.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have seen it with black bears and parka squirrels, wolves are also that way too.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Heres a couple more good ones.


----------

